# Convert your Bench Drill Press to ???



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Had to drill the ends of some 1”x 4”x 4 feet long pieces and looking at my small drill press, here is what I came up with which took me about 2 hrs of work.

To do this work I had to turn the head of the press 180 deg. This Jig can be modified for other stock size. Use your imagination.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good thinking!


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

kolias said:


> Had to drill the ends of some 1”x 4”x 4 feet long pieces and looking at my small drill press, here is what I came up with which took me about 2 hrs of work.
> 
> To do this work I had to turn the head of the press 180 deg. This Jig can be modified for other stock size. Use your imagination.


*Very cool!* Thinking outside the box usually gets problems solved!

*Suggestion:* If your drill press was at at the corner of you bench, maybe a 90 degree turn of both the head and the table would have done the trick instead of having to turn the base.

Not woodworking, but I did some tricks with mine back in 07'. A conversion to a makeshift mini-milling machine. Problem was and still is, some sort of coolant pump and catch basin has got to be designed for it. 

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI kolias

Nice job ,, but did you know that on most drill press's the top can be turned on it side  look under your base and see if you see a big nut or a big bolt,,, if so you can just turn it on it's side, then no jig needed just some clamps and some stop blocks  or you can make your bench top drill press into a floor model with a pipe flanges and some threaded pipe/weld on type ,the norm is 30" long piece of pipe  about a 15 min.job.. 

======



kolias said:


> Had to drill the ends of some 1”x 4”x 4 feet long pieces and looking at my small drill press, here is what I came up with which took me about 2 hrs of work.
> 
> To do this work I had to turn the head of the press 180 deg. This Jig can be modified for other stock size. Use your imagination.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes bobj3, I could have done that but it's more work. Also in my case I have no room in my tiny shop for a floor mount press but the info you provide may be good for others and is appreciated.

The head on my drill press can be turned by loosening 2 allen screws. Then I mount my jig which has the clamps build-in and I'm done. In my case works fine. 

Gerry, that is a good and handy milling machine


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI kolias


I didn't get my point across just right ,, you don't need to make yours in to a floor model,, you just need to spin the head and flip the table, and your set in about 2 mins. or less,, they say a picture is worth a 1000 words,here's some 
I didn't unmount mind press from the work bench but I'm sure you will see what I'm talking about..it's very quick way to drill your dowel pin holes 

You will also see the stop pin in one of the shots, some use pins and some use allen set screws, most must come out to turn the top...parallel to the column ... 
====
The picture of the Craftsman red top router is for NIck,, I have found only one error in the new router and that is it can only take on the 5/16" diam,rods for the ski jig...the other Craftsman router ( the one going for 110.00 ) can take on the 3/8" diam. rods..  so to say it's not a strong candidate for the ski jig. but it still can do the job with the 5/16" rods.. 


=============



kolias said:


> Yes bobj3, I could have done that but it's more work. Also in my case I have no room in my tiny shop for a floor mount press but the info you provide may be good for others and is appreciated.
> 
> The head on my drill press can be turned by loosening 2 allen screws. Then I mount my jig which has the clamps build-in and I'm done. In my case works fine.
> 
> Gerry, that is a good and handy milling machine


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Darn it bobj3 you are right, and a picture does worth 1000 words

Thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI kolias

I hope I didn't press to hard ,, I like jigs more than most but if you have one built in ,,well why not use it 


=======



kolias said:


> Darn it bobj3 you are right, and a picture does worth 1000 words
> 
> Thank you


----------

